# A tribute to my pretty boy, Dubya pictures



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dubya would have been five in June. Years ago I had taken my pictures of him and made a little cork board up of them. This was before I borrowed a digital camera, so most of these were not in my computer. I took them down and scanned them at DrugMart. 

Here is my boy:

at seven weeks when I got him:









after the Arwen/Jazzy fence fight where he got hurt:









his spot in my room:









hanging out:









Babsy and Tori have his eyes:









Jenna's chair used to be his, what a chunk!:









In his kennel:









His first romance:









my boy:









Arwen and Dubya looking at their puppies:









Dubya and Babsy:









And his last picture:









I question whether I should have tried something more to keep him here with us longer. I think I did the right thing. While he was with me, he had a good life, unfortunately, it was just too short. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Sue, he was lovely. I can see his character in his eyes. RIP sweet Dubya.
PS- I know it's probably normal to second guess yourself but I know and he knows you did the right thing. You did not make this decision lightly- of that I'm sure.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

oh course you made the right decision..... you do not care for a beautiful dog that looks like him, and you can see how well cared for he was, and not make the best decision for HIM. So sorry for you loss I know how terrible it can be,,,, It's a shame that God does not allow us to have them longer...


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

They've said it all. RIP handsome one and thanks to you for being there for him.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

oh he is beautiful. Im so sorry for your loss. 
Love the pic of him with the puppy. 
RIP Arwen








It is easy to see you were very loved.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Sue, Im so sorry I realised too late I got the names of your dogs mixed up. i meant Dubya. 
It was too late to edit. 
He was a beautiful boy. wow. Im so sorry for your loss once again all my condolences I still miss my Sashi boy there are no words when you lose them


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss...what a beauty he was and for sure, taken way too soon. 
Hugs,


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to an awesome boy!!! 
I LOVE







the picture of him and Babsy.







Rest in Peace sweet Dubya


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sue, he was a gorgeous boy thank you for sharing his photos - great photos all but the ones I love the most are the last photo and the one of him and Arwen looking at the puppies - so easy to see them in human terms!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a nice photo tribute! Thanks for sharing it with us.







So sorry for your loss!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute - he was a gorgeous boy and left way too young.

I remember his health issue, I think you made the right choice.

Run free handsome...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I love that last photo of Dubya. What a loving, intelligent, handsome face. I remember reading the thread where you made your decision. It was not an easy one. R.I.P. handsome Dubya.


----------

